# Kansas City



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Lets hear it folks. Thanks


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Paul Rainbolt said:


> Lets hear it folks. Thanks


No Internet is Mo.?


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Paul Rainbolt said:


> Lets hear it folks. Thanks


Evidently no Internet service in Mo.


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

J Hoggatt said:


> No Internet?


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

KCRC Derby results
1st ALLIE & David Wolfe
2nd A. Hunt 
3rd TIGER & BG 
4th D. Wardler
Some Jams

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/HDavid Wolfe, Co O/Bob Hayden & Starline Alphonso Yella Ms Capone "Allie" for WINNING the derby at the KCRC Spring Trial on 4/13/13. This was Allie & David's first time at the line together, fantastic job.

Also CONGRATS To O/Terry Rotschafer,Co O/Robert Hanssen, H/Bobby George, & Leica Sabertooth "Tiger" for earring a 3rd in the derby. This gives Tiger 10pts putting him on the National Derby List. Way to go Bobby.

Kudos to all that placed.


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

KCRC OPEN Results
1st J. Roberts
2nd BIG AL
Qualifies for 
NAT OPEN
3rd SAM 
NEW FC
4th COLBY
RJ B. Peterson
JAMS ISAAC, FLASH & 3 others


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

16 back in the AM

GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

KCRC QUAL RESULTS 
1st RAY & BG
2nd JR. owned by Bob Hayden 
Handled by J. Beck
3rd J. Beck
4th CHICKA & BG
RJ BODEE & BG
JAMS LILY & BG
a few others

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/ Bob Hayden, H/Jim Beck, & Wood Dale's Little Bo "Junior" for becoming QAA with a 2nd in the Qual at KCRC on 4/12/13. 

BIG CONGRATS To O/David Aul DVM, H/Jim Beck & Magic Trick's "Noah" for placing 3rd in the KCRC Qual. This is Noah's fourth 3rd placement in the Qual. Way to go Beck Retrievers.

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Barb & Marty Kirby, H/Bobby George, & White Oak's Little Ms."Chicka" for placing 4th in the Qual.

VERY PROUD OF THE BAY BLUE KENNEL GRADUATES IN KC


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Is that Open 1st James Roberts and Kate? Congrats whoever the winner was, but special congratulations if the winner was Hollister's mama.

rita


----------



## H2O_Control_guy (Jul 14, 2009)

Way to go Ray! Congrats to Bob & Ann Heise Ray's win in the Q.

John Buesgens


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it's KATE


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

It was Kate, Tara, and that makes her FC-AFC Dance Hall Gal! Congratulations James Roberts and Joe O'Brien on your new FC. Kate is four years old and all Amateur trained - way to go James!

rita


----------



## Kurt Hallgren (Jan 16, 2005)

Congratulations to Bob and Ann on Ray's win in the Q!


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

Congratulations FC AFC Kate! And to Joe and James as well! 
-Trudie and Tuck (my Kate pup!)


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Congratulations to new FC RMR's Sampson, great job Mike and Kari! 

Also congrats to Steve and Michelle Kelley for Lily's JAM in the Qual!

Marty & Lesa


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to Team Kate that is Great!! Also, congrats to Team Tiger for making the derby list, I'll give dad a treat today when I head outside!!!

Awesome Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Amateur: 1) Sweet/Linda Bogusky
2) Blauser/ Tom Barrale
3) Laura Parrott
4) Gauge/ Bruce Ahlers
No Jams. Congratulations to Linda, Tom, Laura and Bruce. Laura qualified for the National Amateur.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congratulations, Bob & Ann (and John Ketzner), on Ray's Q win! He is such a sweetheart.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Congrats to Dave Wolfe on the derby win ,way to go!


----------



## Philip Carson (Mar 17, 2009)

Way to go David! Congrats to Jim & Joe & Kate! Wow! and all who finished.


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats to Joe Obrien and James Roberts on Fc Afc Kate!!


----------



## LESTER LANGLEY (Jun 12, 2008)

Congrats to Bob, Ann, Laura, Bobby George and John Ketzner!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

A huge congrations to team Kate! Way to go James, Kristy and Joe! FC/AFC Kate!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Congrats to James Roberts, Joe Obrien and team Kate. Great weekend!!

Big congrats to David Wolfe and Allie on the De4rby win. Dave has done a wonderful dog bringing this "washout" back into contention

Most importantly, thanks to the Haydens for the wonderful grounds and warm hospitality they extended to all. It is amazing how they manage to keep setting the bar higher and higher


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

LESTER LANGLEY said:


> Congrats to Bob, Ann, Laura, Bobby George and John Ketzner!


Thank you to John Ketzner for Ray's young dog training, and to Bobby and Sue George for his Transitional training! Congrats to Laura on finishing a cold, tough Amateur and for qualifying Straight for the Amateur National!!! WHOO HOO!!

Ray, taken fall of 2012.

















Ray was the dog that Bobby George described in his recent Retriever News article.


----------

